# Nashville passes mandatory mask -wearing order



## Ronni (Jun 28, 2020)

The Metro Board of Health met in special session Friday afternoon. At the conclusion of a brief, 30-minute meeting, the board passed a motion mandating that the department create and issue the order within 48 hours.
The board’s motion requires that the forthcoming order require Nashvillians to wear masks in any indoor but public setting, such as restaurants, retail stores, schools, and gyms. The board gave Metro Health more leeway to decide whether to require masks in outdoor settings.

Full information here

Some of my fb friends are posting their outrage at such an infringement on their “rights”  Well I’m genuinely sorry that they feel that way, I am relieved that this order is going into affect. I have noticed a significant decrease in mask wearing in the last couple of weeks, and it makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 28, 2020)

The governor of PA made it mandatory that masks must be worn. Everyone must wear a mask, he says. That includes workers and customers. No mask, no shirt, no shoes, no service. If a worker or customer attempts to enter your business without a mask on, ask them to leave and return when they have a mask.   

It's not happening.  People are rebelling.  Saying mandatory isn't a law.  Even tho there are signs on entrance doors that masks are required to enter a business, they are ignored and employees do nothing about these people.  Can't shop anywhere and there are numerous maskless people including small children.  

I agree, it makes me uncomfortable too, especially when I read that virus cases are rising because people have lax attitude towards wearing masks for the safety of others.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2020)

Los Angeles has required masks for many weeks and CA's governor recently made it mandatory state-wide.

If I worked in a store where someone came in without a mask, I'm not sure how hard I'd press the matter. People are armed to the teeth these days and some would think nothing of asserting their "rights" by whatever means they believe necessary.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

Counties and cities across Texas swiftly followed Bexar County Judge Nelson Wolff's lead this week after he ordered businesses — without opposition from Gov. Greg Abbott — to require employees and customers wear face masks when social distancing is not possible.

Although the governor issued an executive order June 3 banning local governments from imposing fines or criminal penalties on people who don't wear masks in public, Abbott on Wednesday commended Wolff for putting the onus for face masks on businesses. In an interview with KWTX, Abbott said the local official "finally figured that out."

"Government cannot require individuals to wear masks," he added. "Local governments can require stores and business to require masks. That’s what was authorized in my plan."

But those assertions have brought quick criticism from local officials — and lawmakers from within Abbott's own party.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

Ronni said:


> The Metro Board of Health met in special session Friday afternoon. At the conclusion of a brief, 30-minute meeting, the board passed a motion mandating that the department create and issue the order within 48 hours.
> The board’s motion requires that the forthcoming order require Nashvillians to wear masks in any indoor but public setting, such as restaurants, retail stores, schools, and gyms. The board gave Metro Health more leeway to decide whether to require masks in outdoor settings.
> 
> Full information here
> ...


i wish they'd do that here.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Los Angeles has required masks for many weeks and CA's governor recently made it mandatory state-wide.
> 
> If I worked in a store where someone came in without a mask, I'm not sure how hard I'd press the matter. People are armed to the teeth these days and some would think nothing of asserting their "rights" by whatever means they believe necessary.


they need to figure out a way that if these people don't have masks on they can't come in. period.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

the problem is no one will enforce this stuff. i got told to stop badgering visitors who came in with no masks even though the policy states they are to be masked in common areas including the cafeteria.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

i can't go to infection control because last time i did that i got told in a polite way that if i wasn't happy with the safety measures they had in place then i needed to do what would be best for me to keep me safe. in other words they were telling me i was free to quit.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 29, 2020)

State and local actions are executive orders — not laws — but mask laws do exist. In fact, there are many of them. But they are not anything like coronavirus orders. In fact, they are the opposite. Many states — about 15 — have laws that_ forbid_ you to wear masks.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 29, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> State and local actions are executive orders — not laws — but mask laws do exist. In fact, there are many of them. But they are not anything like coronavirus orders. In fact, they are the opposite. Many states — about 15 — have laws that_ forbid_ you to wear masks.


There isn't a date on the article..  and from what I saw they're referring to masks used to disguise oneself, not masks for health purposes.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

I have been to two different churches since they opened back up....Both churches had social distancing, you know, every other pew. But, interestingly, in each church only 3-4 people were wearing masks.  I was one of them.  I am outside a lot these days, and I don't wear a mask then, but any time I go inside a building or where there are people, I put on a mask.   I am headed for Tennessee on Wednesday, north of Nashville, I don't think that Robinson county has that restriction, but I will be wearing my mask in public.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> There isn't a date on the article..  and from what I saw they're referring to masks used to disguise oneself, not masks for health purposes.


You are correct, these laws were passed to prevent criminal activity. However, until said state reconvenes their house members and repeal that law and "VOTE" to institute some kind of mandatory mask law, there is no such thing as a "must wear" law.


----------

